

Can we organise to get our lost stikipad data back? - aj700
http://mentalized.net/journal/2008/05/27/stikipad_when_software_in_the_cloud_goes_sour/

======
aj700
I'm still waiting to get my data back. I HATE losing data. Yes, it sours us on
the cloud. But I'm OCD about keeping data. I take it nobody got their data
back. I need it back. (I know it's partly my fault.) When I have enough I'll
be spending $1m to hunt them down. But does anyone have useful information
that would make this unnecessary.

AFAIK, they didn't lose the data thru a crash, they took the site offline and
shutdown the company while pretending to upgrade it.

